# Vests from grants



## lomodus (Dec 7, 2007)

If a town PD receives money from whatever grants are giving it for bullet resistant vests for it's officers, and then equips an officer with a used, poorly fitting vest from a previous (retired) officer, does that officer have any recourse outside his chain of command to get a new vest, other than buying it himself? 

Also, if said officer does not have a way to fix this and other problems with his job (expired OC, no duty ammo unless purchased himself, and other issues) and decides to leave his law enforcement job, can he retain his LEO Glock 19 and LEO hi cap magazines or does he have to get rid of them? He will still have a LTC A.

Not saying the above mentioned officer is me, just asking.


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

lomodus said:


> If a town PD receives money from whatever grants are giving it for bullet resistant vests for it's officers, and then equips an officer with a used, poorly fitting vest from a previous (retired) officer, does that officer have any recourse outside his chain of command to get a new vest, other than buying it himself?


Union issue



lomodus said:


> Also, if said officer does not have a way to fix this and other problems with his job (expired OC, no duty ammo unless purchased himself, and other issues) and decides to leave his law enforcement job


Union issue



lomodus said:


> can he retain his LEO Glock 19 and LEO hi cap magazines or does he have to get rid of them? He will still have a LTC A.


Probably not as those are department owned as opposed to pants etc that possibly are purchased through clothing allowance.


----------



## lomodus (Dec 7, 2007)

We don't belong to a union. And the glock is owned by the officer, purchased by the officer.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

something just doesn't sound right, what dept. are we talking about?


----------



## lomodus (Dec 7, 2007)

A small town in the hills of western mass.


----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

That explains alot.


----------



## lomodus (Dec 7, 2007)

I'm sure it does explain a lot, but now the question is do I get to keep my new Glock 19 and hi cap mags, or do I have to get rid of them as soon as I turn in my badge and get out of this hellhole? I mean when he does. Because I'm not saying it's me.


----------



## soup (Nov 1, 2006)

If you are not law enforcement you can't have your "new Glock 19 and hi cap mags". Pretty simple.


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

First, I would like to state that this post just reeks of bullshit. That being said, I'll give a stab at it....

The vest reimbursment program, which is run by the US Department of Justice, is a 50% reimbursment grant, which is matched by your department. The positive side is that each vest is purchased for an INDIVIDUAL OFFICER. It is fitted to YOU and intended for use BY YOU. The entity submitting the grant application must supply YOUR personal info, including your name and SS#. This is tracked by the DOJ, meaning that you will not be eligible for a new vest until yours has met it's life expectancy, which I believe is 5 years. So, if you leave the Department and take a job with another agency, you will NOT qualify for another vest for 5 years. In short, it's YOUR vest. Now for the negative.....since your agency has put up the other 50% of the total cost, you may be required to pay that money back if you retain the vest. If your working in Hillbilly western Mass, you may also have to split up to 5 cords of wood for each member of your Selectboard to cover administrative fees, unless of course, you're related to them, which is the preffered channel of employment there. As for the Glock, if you bought it....keep it. Just buy some non-high cap mags for it.


----------



## lomodus (Dec 7, 2007)

Not sure what part of my post and situation are "bullshit" but thank you for the answers. If you knew what town I worked for and who my chief was, you'd understand instantly, and if you need to know that, I'll be happy to tell you in private. Anyways, thanks for the answers.


----------



## doctordrew (Mar 13, 2008)

its your glock, not the departments....the mags however are "leo only" get some pre bans or 10 rnd


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

This is a story about a man named Jed
poor mountaineer barely kept his family fed
Then one day while hunting for some foooooooooood
Up from the ground came a bubblin crude

Oil that is, Texas tea....


----------

